# New Halloween 2019 Yankee Candles



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Found pics if thec2 new 2019 Halloween Yankee Candles. One us brand new scent. The other is an old scent in a never before large jar with a new lable.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

It begins....  THANK YOUUUU!!


----------



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)

Cant wait!!


Ravenseye said:


> It begins.... <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" /> THANK YOUUUU!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'd love to smell haunted hayride.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahh I'm so excited!!!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh wow, that's exciting! Haunted Hayride I'm especially interested in... thank you!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see and smell!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Witches Brew is still in the mix!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome find, thanks for sharing! Haunted Hayride sounds creepy and fun. Can't wait to check that out.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

https://www.yankeecandle.co.uk/coming-soon

Yankee Candle UK has the teaser on their site for upcoming releases. 

Hmmm... should the YC US do this or do you like the anticipation and excitement of the Halloween hunt?
I can't wait to see what all they release here in the US.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't like that they cut the top of the ghost's head off. I have a few of those from years past but they have the top of their heads (candle goes in behind him)! *LOL*


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I noticed the Yankee UK flyer states September 2019. In the US they typically release in August. Wonder if it's always a month later for UK or should we expect a later release date for Halloween this year?


----------

